# Nottingham Bus Day... One for Swadian?



## caravanman (Jul 4, 2016)

Hi,

Thought I would share a few pics of Nottingham on 4th July, a heritage bus show in the Market Square:

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10154257310179120.1073741887.682004119&type=1&l=4a295027bc

Cheers,

Ed.


----------



## Palmetto (Jul 10, 2016)

I think Swadian has abandoned this forum.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jul 10, 2016)

Palmetto said:


> I think Swadian has abandoned this forum.


He's been back lately. But has posted that he will only pop in once in awhile.


----------

